# Please help me identify the manufacturer



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

As it says on top, please help me identify the manufacturer of the backdrops in the picture. Unfortunately the gentleman who build the layout died before I could ask him where he got them.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Most likely Faller, but could be from a number of sources. There are online specialty shops that offer railroad layout backgrounds.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

What a beautiful layout Big Ed !


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

One of them looks like this one, and I would suspect the others are as well, but I can't find them


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Most likely Faller, but could be from a number of sources. There are online specialty shops that offer railroad layout backgrounds.


MichaelE. I suspect not as the buildings are typical US rather than European. Plus a lot of guys here in South Africa use the Faller backdrops.

I think I should go take close up pictures...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

BigGRacing said:


> What a beautiful layout Big Ed !


Honesty section - I didn't build it. My elderly friend wanted to scrap it as he was getting older and sickly and I took it over from him and installed it in my garage.

Its also not in that format either. I have a purpose built train room now (that came at a price of a mother-in-law onsite ). I have split the layout and will now build a new layout in the middle. The split was original as the original owner had it in his garage and had the mountain fold down to get the car into the garage. Just made sense to split it there then...


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

QueenoftheGN said:


> One of them looks like this one, and I would suspect the others are as well, but I can't find them


I give up - can't see anything...?!?!


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

BigEd said:


> I give up - can't see anything...?!?!


Click the word "this" (in QueenoftheGN's post) - it's hyperlinked.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Goggle “ho scale backdrops”.....you’ll likely see all you’ll ever find.....


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Goggle “ho scale backdrops”.....you’ll likely see all you’ll ever find.....


30mins down the line and no luck yet...

Saw some nice ones! Damn expesive!!!


----------



## 65steam (Dec 18, 2019)

The one with houses on the hillside has been in a DJ's Trains video, if that helps.


----------

